# Just...Unsure



## theotherrose (Mar 28, 2012)

We've been together for almost six years, and for four of them we've been long distance. During those four years, obviously we've both grown up quite a bit. We've never had very much in common anyways, but now everything that made it worth the compromise has changed. We have conflicting ideas of how/when/where we want to live our lives and I'm wondering if its even worth another 2 years if even after all the petty differences are reconciled, there still could easily be ethical and geographical differences that can't be compromised on without compromising bits of ourselves. So, just based on that... Any ideas?


----------



## sunita1 (Mar 26, 2012)

i am facing the same type of issue - married 13 years - living separately for 8. but i have other issues in the marriage.

i say if you have a good relationship - u can make it work. you have to be committed. if you dont love him - or feel you dont have enough in common when you are together - to build a life on - then maybe not. but even that issue - if both people are willing to work on the marriage - so many things can be solved..


----------

